# Home and beyond



## benc63 (Jan 13, 2015)

Summer fills me with delight. What is waiting around the next corner? Here are some of those moments from my summer so far from close to home and a little further afield. 
10 minutes from home and our first Goanna.

A Heath monitor soaking up the heat on the side of the road.




Unlike others, these ground dwellers rely on staying motionless when encountered to avoid detection. They will often just scuttle a few metres at a time, then freeze untill danger passes.




In contrast this beautiful Lace monitors first response is to head for the nearest large tree and ascend quickly, keeping the trunk between it and any threat.




The remains of a wallaby were being consumed enthusiastically when first seen.




The owner of a local bike shop was surprised when this elegant Green tree snake slid under the back door.








Relocated to a nearby waterfall, another tree snake was spotted on the side of the track.




In our own backyard, a young Water dragon has taken up residence, becoming more and more used to our presence.








Still on the coast, a beautiful Diamond python is found crossing a bush track.








A grey phase Death adder, uses a caudal lure to hunt its prey.












Brush turkeys were once common around Sydney but were virtually wiped out in the early 1900's. They have made a dramatic and very successful comeback in the last decade.




West over the mountains to a sleepy river habitat finds some old favourites.
A Highland copper head basking in the morning sun.








A large Tiger snake, not to happy to have its picture taken.




Just a little kiss.




An ever alert Jacky dragon watches over his domain.




Plenty of turtles call the river home.




Striking rock outcrops abound in the fields above the river banks.




A few hour south, and a very different river. Twisted Eucalypts and clumps of Lomandra as far as the eye can see.








Every step is punctuated by the sound of scores of grass hoppers while countless pretty little 6 spined spiders spin their webs from every available branch.
















Water skinks are everywhere, their golden plump bodies glistening in the mid day sun.




Wombat burrows dot the surrounding country side.




You cant have vast grassy river banks populated by Water skinks without something to dine on them. A couple of sleek healthy Red belly black snakes were easily encountered.








Relics of a by gone era.




Sugar ants beneath a sheet of tin.




Further south again, an old farm house provides happy hunting grounds.








Another creek and a few Long necked turtles.








Huge Cunningham skinks are everywhere amongst the rocky creek banks, forever watchful, ready to dissapear at a moments notice.
















Foxes slink from cover to cover in this sparse landscape.




Amongst upturned tree roots, an Echidna forages.








A placid Shingle back crossing the road quickly puts on a formidable defense.








Timber logs and hardwood fence posts make the perfect habitat for numerous Bearded dragons.
















Maybe if lying flat doesnt work.




A fearsome display might do the trick.




This little dragon was spotted whilst driving past. Can you see it . Centre frame.








Lazy.


----------



## Umbral (Jan 13, 2015)

Great pics, the one of the echidna is fantastic.


----------



## thals (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice photos! Loving the abundance of scenery shots too


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome pics! I love being able to share in other people's wildlife adventures like this.


----------



## Pirateherpss (Jan 26, 2015)

oh wow... sick shots you got there!!


----------



## james066 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 26, 2015)

Now that's a fantastic post! Great to see the animals in their natural context! Although a keeper for 50+ years, I'm really tired of seeing our beautiful creatures in boxes.

Jamie


----------



## Wally (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful critters, great scenery and stunning photography. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bushman (Feb 3, 2015)

Great thread Ben. I really enjoyed it, especially the close-ups and scenery pics. 
The echidna shot is my favourite, as I know how difficult it is to get a shot of their face like that.


----------



## greggles91 (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome! thoroughly enjoyed all the photos and reading the short captions! I lost my self in the essence of this post


----------



## Umbral (Feb 3, 2015)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Now that's a fantastic post! Great to see the animals in their natural context! Although a keeper for 50+ years, I'm really tired of seeing our beautiful creatures in boxes.
> 
> Jamie



I'm such a nice guy Jamie that I'm offering to take your collection and their boxes off your hands so you don't have to look at them


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 3, 2015)

very nice! very jealous at some of those encounters, let alone the beautiful shots you managed to get!


----------

